# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών >  >  Ηλεκτροκόλληση

## KOKAR

Μια ηλεκτροκολληση απο ανακυκλωμένα υλικα, τα μονο πράγματα που αγοράστηκαν ειχαν κοστος ~ 14,5€

ξυλα 3€
3 γέφυρες 7,5€
2 λαμπάκια 1€
τσιμπιδα 3€
δυο μετασχηματιστες απο φούρνο μικροκυμάτων
ενα θερμικό απο τον ιδιο φούρνο
η ψήκτρα απο μια παλια κατασκευή ενισχυτή
2 ηλεκτρολυτικοι απο την ιδια κατασκευή του ενισχυτή 
2 blower απο server

----------

αλπινιστης (19-05-19), 

AKHS (19-05-19), 

aktis (21-05-19), 

alfadex (20-05-19), 

colt3003 (20-05-19), 

Gaou (19-05-19), 

Hulk (19-05-19), 

IRF (19-05-19), 

ironda19 (19-05-19), 

kioan (19-05-19), 

Lord Vek (19-05-19), 

nestoras (19-05-19), 

selectronic (19-05-19), 

TSAKALI (21-05-19), 

VaselPi (19-05-19)

----------


## KOKAR

Lepoura δεν χρειάστηκε ο πυροσβεστηρας ρεεεε  :Smile:

----------


## apilot

Καλημέρα Κώστα και σε όλη την παρέα.
Από την λάμψη φαίνεται πως δουλεύει καλά η ηλεκτροκόλληση.
Έκανες καλή δουλειά και από ότι βλέπω είναι όλα τακτοποιημένα. 
Για μια φορά ακόμη σου βγάζω το καπέλο αν και δεν φοράω.
Συγχαρητήρια.

----------

KOKAR (19-05-19)

----------


## Panoss

Καλά μιλάμε μαμεί και δέρνει! Φοβερό!
Εγώ έχω κανονική ηλεκτροκόλληση, παλιά, χαλκού, ένας τεράστιος μετασχηματιστής δηλαδή, και μια κόλληση της προκοπής δεν έχω κάνει ποτέ! :Hammer: 
ΔΩΣΕ ΣΚΕΔΙΟ θέλω να τη φτιάξω! (μόλις βρω κανένα μετασχηματιστή από φούρνο μικροκυμάτων)

----------


## KOKAR

> Καλά μιλάμε μαμεί και δέρνει! Φοβερό!
> Εγώ έχω κανονική ηλεκτροκόλληση, παλιά, χαλκού, ένας τεράστιος μετασχηματιστής δηλαδή, και μια κόλληση της προκοπής δεν έχω κάνει ποτέ!
> ΔΩΣΕ ΣΚΕΔΙΟ θέλω να τη φτιάξω! (μόλις βρω κανένα μετασχηματιστή από φούρνο μικροκυμάτων)



δεν εχει κανένα ιδιαίτερο σχέδιο βρε, στους Μ/Τ εχω τυλίξει καλώδιο 4mm2 PVC αλλα καλύτερα να βάλεις σιλικόνης 
και εχω βγάλει απο κάθε Μ/Τ ~ 19,5 v AC , εχω βαλει παράλληλα το πρωτεύων και το δευτερεύων το εχω σε σειρά
οι γέφυρες ειναι 3 γιατι τις εχω παράλληλα KBPC5010 ( 1000v 50A ) 
αν βρω χρόνο θα κανω ενα σχεδιακι

----------


## Panoss

> δεν εχει κανένα ιδιαίτερο σχέδιο βρε, στους Μ/Τ εχω τυλίξει καλώδιο 4mm2 PVC αλλα καλύτερα να βάλεις σιλικόνης



Εννοείς ότι αφαίρεσες το δευτερεύων (έτσι είδα να το κάνουν στα γιουτιούμπζ) και στη θέση του έβαλες καλώδιο 4mm2 PVC;

----------


## KOKAR

Ναι αλλά εσύ μην βάλεις pvc, βάλε σιλικόνης που αντέχει σε υψηλότερη θερμοκρασία

----------

Panoss (19-05-19)

----------


## AKHS

Πολύ μου άρεσε ή κατασκευή σου μπράβο πολύ ενδιαφέρων. Οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί τι τιμές έχουν;  Έχω ήδη έναν μετασχηματιστή και με βάζεις στον πειρασμό να βρω άλλον ένα.... αν βρεις χρόνο και μας δώσεις και ένα σχέδιο θα ήταν τέλεια  :Smile:

----------


## vasilisd

Συγχαρητήρια Κώστα για την κατασκευή, όλα σε τάξη και οργανωμένα.
Με μερικές έξτρα ακόμη σπείρες καλωδίου σιλικόνης πχ 0,5 mm και μια γέφυρα θα μπορούσες να τροφοδοτήσεις τα ανεμιστηράκια και να γλιτώσεις το έξτρα τροφοδοτικό. 
Μια απορία, ανόρθωση στην έξοδο των μ\τ γιατί έκανες;

----------


## KOKAR

Ήθελα dc στην εξοδο ,δες τον παραπάνω πινακα

----------


## KOKAR

Ενδιαφέρον άρθρο σχετικά με τις  ac - dc ηλεκτροκολλησεις. 
https://weldingproductivity.com/article/ac-vs-dc/

----------


## KOKAR

Τα λάθη που βρήκα μέχρι τώρα είναι τα εξής, μην βάλετε MDF γιατί ανοίγει για πλάκα, βάλτε καλώδιο σιλικόνης που αντέχει μεγαλύτερη θερμοκρασία από το PVC.

----------


## tsimpidas

εγώ πάντως για την κατασκευή έχω να πω ότι θα συμφωνήσω με τον Λεπουρα για τον πυροσβεστήρα.

Θα μπορούσε να γινει μια ωραιότατη φορητή ηλεκτροποντα, οχι ομως ηλεκτροκοληση.

----------


## Panoss

Κώστα κάνε ένα βίντεο που να κολλάς δυο σίδερα να δούμε τι ψάρια πιάνει.

----------


## KOKAR

σε γενικες γραμμές το κύκλωμα ειναι το παρακάτω , εγω βέβαια δεν έβαλα το choke στην έξοδο γιατι απλά δεν ειχα αλλο M/T απο φούρνο μικροκυμάτων


https://www.multicable.com/resources...ce-awg-to-mm2/


ακόμα κατι που δεν φαίνεται στο κύκλωμα ειναι το θερμικό που εχω βάλει στην ψήκτρα με τις γέφυρες που αυτό κόβει το ρελε 
που δίνει στους M/T

----------

Gaou (22-05-19)

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Να υποθέσουμε  ότι  οι μ/τ  πρέπει  να  είναι  ακριβώς  ίδιοι?  πως  υπολόγισες  τις  σπείρες  για  να  πάρεις  τα  περίπου 10 βόλτ  απο  τον  κάθε  μ/τ?  το  καλώδιο  σιλικόνης  μπορεί  να είναι  και  πολύκλωνο?.

----------


## KOKAR

Έβαλα 4mm2 καλώδιο μέχρι να γεμίσει ο πυρήνας, πήρε περίπου 5,5 μέτρα η τάση εξόδου κάθε μετασχηματιστεί είναι περίπου 18ν . Θα γίνει δοκιμή συγκοληματος αλλά θα γίνει στο δρόμο για να μην ξεσκησω τα πλακάκια και μου κάνει έξωση η γυναίκα μου  :Smile:

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

> Έβαλα 4mm2 καλώδιο μέχρι να γεμίσει ο πυρήνας, πήρε περίπου 5,5 μέτρα η τάση εξόδου κάθε μετασχηματιστεί είναι περίπου 18ν . Θα γίνει δοκιμή συγκοληματος αλλά θα γίνει στο δρόμο για να μην ξεσκησω τα πλακάκια και μου κάνει έξωση η γυναίκα μου



-Η συνολική  τάση  εξόδου με την εν σειρά  σύνδεση  των δύο δευτερευόντων  θα  είναι  18+18 βόλτ?

----------


## Gaou

> , ... το choke ....



το οποίο τι ακριβώς κάνει σε μια ηλεκτροσυγκόληση ?

----------


## jimnet

> Ναι αλλά εσύ μην βάλεις pvc, βάλε σιλικόνης που αντέχει σε υψηλότερη θερμοκρασία



Εχω την εντυπωση οτι δεν υπαρχει νοημα για κατι τετοιο καθοτι θα την "ακουσουν" τα πρωτευων πηνια τους βαση της ποιοτητας και του θερμοκρασιακου συντελεστη του επικαλυπτικου βερνικιου που εχουν! αν δεις μια χαλκου θα δεις οτι το θερμικο ειναι κολλημενο πανω στο πρωτευων, θα ηταν ενδιαφερον να το "λιωσεις" σε λογικα πλαισια να δουμε  :Biggrin:  τι ηλεκτροδιο ειναι στο βιντεο ? δυαρι ?






> ... το choke .... 			 		 	  το οποίο τι ακριβώς κάνει σε μια ηλεκτροσυγκόληση ?



Νομιζω οτι εδω θα σου λυθουν ολες οι αποριες ....

*Μετατροπή Ηλεκτροσυγκόλληση  AC  σε  DC*

----------


## KOKAR

> -Η συνολική  τάση  εξόδου με την εν σειρά  σύνδεση  των δύο δευτερευόντων  θα  είναι  18+18 βόλτ?



Σωστά, αυτό ακριβώς






> -Η συνολική  τάση  εξόδου με την εν σειρά  σύνδεση  των δύο δευτερευόντων  θα  είναι  18+18 βόλτ?







> Κώστα κάνε ένα βίντεο που να κολλάς δυο σίδερα να δούμε τι ψάρια πιάνει.



Θα κάνω με την πρώτη ευκαιρία

----------


## tsimpidas

> το οποίο τι ακριβώς κάνει σε μια ηλεκτροσυγκόληση ?



χρειάζεται οταν θέλουμε να αναβαθμησουμε μια μικρή ηλεκτροκοληση ωστε να μπορει να ''καψει'' ηλεκτρόδια δύσκολα πχ ηλεκτρόδιο αλουμινίου ή βασικό ηλεκτρόδιο.

η βασικη ιδεα ειναι ιδια με ενα joule thief https://www.google.gr/search?q=joule...w=1164&bih=801

ομως φαντάσου στην θεση του τρανζίστορ το αρκ του ηλεκτρόδιου 

η διακοπτικη λειτουργεια του τοξου αυξάνει στιγμιαία την τάση ώστε να μπορεί να λιώσει τα δύσκολα ηλεκτρόδια.

για τα απλα ηλεκτρόδια ειναι άχρηστο και το DC και το τσοκ.

----------


## KOKAR

εδω βλέπουμε την γνωστη ηλεκτροκολληση του LIDL που εχει ενας φίλος και μου την έφερε γιατι με το παραμικρό του εκοβε
απο υπερθέρμανση, βλέπεις οι τσιπιδες ενω εχουν θέση για 12cm blower δεν εχουν βαλει τίποτα....

για αυτό θα του βάλω ενα 12αρι blower και θα γινει δοκιμή

----------

mikemtb (22-05-19)

----------


## KOKAR

η τελική μορφή της ηλεκτροσυγκόλλησης του LIDL ειναι η παρακάτω

  

πριν έσβηνε στα 2 λεπτα, μετα την επέμβαση έλιωσε 3 ηλεκτρόδια των 3,2mm ( 15 λεπτα ) και ούτε καν ζεστάθηκε !

----------

kioan (23-05-19), 

vasilllis (23-05-19)

----------


## kioan

Μπράβο ρε Κώστα, είσαι ωραίος!

Κατά τα άλλα η ηλεκτροσυγκόλληση του Lidl μετά από την παρέμβαση αυτή, πως σου φαίνεται; Αξίζει καθόλου;

----------


## KOKAR

εγω μονο την μοντα έκανα , την δοκιμή της έκανε ο φίλος μου.

----------


## elektronio

> η τελική μορφή της ηλεκτροσυγκόλλησης του LIDL ειναι η παρακάτω
> 
>   
> 
> πριν έσβηνε στα 2 λεπτα, μετα την επέμβαση έλιωσε 3 ηλεκτρόδια των 3,2mm ( 15 λεπτα ) και ούτε καν ζεστάθηκε !



Ελπίζω να έβαλες τον ανεμιστήρα να τραβάει από το εσωτερικό τον αέρα και όχι να φυσάει προς τα μέσα. 
Αν ο ανεμιστήρας φυσάει πάνω στο θερμικό ενδέχεται να το κρυώνει και να μην το αφήνει να κάνει τη δουλειά του με συνέπεια το ενδεχόμενο κάψιμο της μηχανής.

----------

nestoras (23-05-19), 

VaselPi (26-05-19)

----------


## finos

> Ελπίζω να έβαλες τον ανεμιστήρα να τραβάει από το εσωτερικό τον αέρα και όχι να φυσάει προς τα μέσα. 
> Αν ο ανεμιστήρας φυσάει πάνω στο θερμικό ενδέχεται να το κρυώνει και να μην το αφήνει να κάνει τη δουλειά του με συνέπεια το ενδεχόμενο κάψιμο της μηχανής.



το εβαλε να φυσαει πρως τα μεσα. αυτο το καταλαβαινουμε απ απο το hub του blower

----------


## KOKAR

> -Η συνολική  τάση  εξόδου με την εν σειρά  σύνδεση  των δύο δευτερευόντων  θα  είναι  18+18 βόλτ?







> Κώστα κάνε ένα βίντεο που να κολλάς δυο σίδερα να δούμε τι ψάρια πιάνει.







> Ελπίζω να έβαλες τον ανεμιστήρα να τραβάει από το εσωτερικό τον αέρα και όχι να φυσάει προς τα μέσα. 
> Αν ο ανεμιστήρας φυσάει πάνω στο θερμικό ενδέχεται να το κρυώνει και να μην το αφήνει να κάνει τη δουλειά του με συνέπεια το ενδεχόμενο κάψιμο της μηχανής.



Τον έβαλα να παίρνει αέρα από έξω και να τον στέλνει μέσα , με την διαφορά όμως ο αέρας αυτός δεν "σκάει" πάνω στο θερμικό.

----------


## KOKAR

Αλήθεια, όταν κάνει ζέστη και βάζετε ανεμιστήρα τον βάζετε να τραβάει αέρα από εσάς η να σας φυσάει αέρα πάνω σας;  :Smile:

----------


## vasilllis

Τραβάει από τον κλειστό χώρο προς τα έξω.

----------


## elektronio

> Αλήθεια, όταν κάνει ζέστη και βάζετε ανεμιστήρα τον βάζετε να τραβάει αέρα από εσάς η να σας φυσάει αέρα πάνω σας;



Σπίτι έχουμε αιρκοντισιον  :Lol: 

Στο κουτί της ηλεκτροσυγκόλλησης όμως ο ρόλος του ανεμιστήρα είναι διαφορετικός. Ο ζεστός αέρας εγκλωβίζεται μέσα στο κουτί και ο ρόλος του ανεμιστήρα είναι να τον ανανεώσει με φρέσκο πιο δροσερό. Αυτό γίνεται είτε ρουφάει είτε φυσάει δημιουργώντας μια ροή αέρα από τις γρίλιες εξαερισμού προς τον ανεμιστήρα ή αντίστροφα. Αν δεν υπήρχαν οι γρίλιες η ψύξη δεν θα δούλευε γιατί ο ανεμιστήρας θα δημιουργούσε πίεση ή υποπίεση στο χώρο του κουτιού που θα μείωνε δραστικά την ροή του αέρα. 
Όταν ο φρέσκος αέρας χτυπάει πάνω στο θερμικό τότε η ηλεκτροσυγκόλληση κολλάει για περισσότερη ώρα φυσικά γιατί μειώνεται η θερμοκρασία του χώρου αλλά υπάρχει το ενδεχόμενο να ξεγιελιέται το θερμικό και να επιτρέπει περισσότερη θερμοκρασία στον μετασχηματιστή (κάτι σαν να βάζουμε μεγαλύτερη ασφάλεια για να μην καίγεται).
Αν ο ανεμιστήρας ρουφάει (η φυσάει προς τα έξω όταν βρίσκεται μέσα στο κουτί) τότε η ηλεκτροσυγκόλληση κολλάει για περισσότερο χρόνο κάτι το οποίο οφείλεται αποκλειστικά στην μείωση της θερμοκρασίας του χώρου μέσα στο κουτί και ο κίνδυνος για κάψιμο του μετασχηματιστή από ξεγέλασμα του θερμοστάτη δεν υπάρχει.

Αν ο ανεμιστήρας χτυπάει το θερμικό δεν είναι απόλυτο ότι θα καεί ο μετασχηματιστής. Αυτό είναι κάτι που εξαρτάται και από την χρήση.

----------


## VaselPi

Ο ανεμιστήρας - να ρουφά ή να φυσά; 
Εξαρτάται. Αν το 80 % της θερμότητας εκλύεται σε ένα συγκεκριμένο σημείο της συσκευής, για παράδειγμα, στην ψύκτρα των τρανζίστορ ισχύος - συμφέρει ο ανεμιστήρας να φυσά στην ψύκτρα, προκειμένου να μπορέσουν να λειτουργήσουν τα τρανζίστορ. Αν όμως η θερμότητα περίπου ομοιόμορφα εκλύεται από όλη την επιφάνεια της συσκευής, προκειμένου να ψύχεται ομοιόμορφα, συμφέρει ο ανεμιστήρας να ρουφά το θερμό αέρα και να τον αποβάλει έξω από τη συσκευή. 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## selectronic

Εξαρτάτε και από το αν έχεις κι άλλα εξαρτήματα που αποβάλουν θερμότητα ή/και δεν θες να τρώνε την ζέστη από το κυρίως εξάρτημα στην μάπα, ας πούμε στις νέα μηχανήματα που δεν είναι μόνο ένας μετ/στης.

Αν σε ένα κουτί που έχει μόνο ένα ανεμιστήρα (πάνω-αριστερά στο κουτί) και γρίλιες σε άλλα σημεία, έχεις μία κύρια πηγή θερμότητας (κίτρινο) αλλά και άλλα εξαρτήματα που ίσως και αυτά να παράγουν ένα μικρό ποσοστό θερμότητας (ας πούμε όμως πολύ πιο λίγο από την κυρίως πηγή), υπάρχουν πλεονεκτήματα και μειονεκτήματα στην κάθε λύση:

Αν έχεις τον ανεμιστήρα να φυσάει μέσα στο κουτί κρύο αέρα, τότε έχεις το θετικό ότι η ψύκτρα σου είναι στο ρεύμα του πιο κρύου αέρα (μέγιστη πτώση θερμοκρασίας στην ψύκτρα λοιπόν), αλλά ο ζεστός αέρας που αποβάλει η ψύκτρα "πλημμυρίζει" το κουτί (πριν βρει τον δρόμο του προς τα έξω), με αποτέλεσμα η θερμοκρασία του κουτιού και των άλλων εξαρτημάτων να ανέβει σε σχέση με την ambient.
 *Spoiler:*          Αν από την άλλη έχεις τον ανεμιστήρα να φυσάει προς τα έξω, τότε ο κρύος αέρας μπαίνει από τις γρίλιες λόγο της υποπίεσης που δημιουργείτε και ανταλλάσσει θερμοκρασία πρώτα με τα περιφερειακά εξαρτήματα και μετά με την κύρια ψύκτρα, οπότε έχεις συνολικά πιο κρύο κουτί και περιφερειακά εξαρτήματα αλλά μεγαλύτερη θερμοκρασία της κύριας πηγής θερμότητας.
 *Spoiler:*          _*στο παράδειγμα η κάρτα γραφικών βγάζει ελάχιστη θερμότητα και το τροφοδοτικό δεν λαμβάνεται καθόλου υπόψιν...
_
Για να ισχύουν τα παραπάνω βέβαια πρέπει ο ανεμιστήρας και η κύρια πηγή θερμότητας να είναι κοντά, όπως στις φωτογραφίες.
Το καλύτερο είναι να υπάρχει ένα shroud ώστε ο αέρα να μπαίνει στο κουτί, να πηγαίνει κατευθείαν στην *κύρια* πηγή θερμότητας και μετά να βγαίνει από το κουτί πάλι χωρίς να έρθει σε επαφή με κάτι άλλο, αυτό γίνεται σε PC πχ της HP/DELL, σε servers, σε κάποια τροφοδοτικά πάγκου (κάπως), ακόμα και σε ΡΑ ενισχυτές.

----------

VaselPi (27-05-19)

----------

